# pigeon species-nose divers



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey pigeon people, i went to a livestock auction and there was a box of pigeons for sale the seller called "dew caps". he described them as being similar to tumblers in that they didn't really home, but that they flew very high but then took a nose dive toward the ground and then caught themselves. they are close to twice the size of my homers and they seem to fly very well. when i did a search on these birds as "dew caps" i didn't see anything at all. what do you guys know about these birds and what do you tink they are really called?
thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Try doing a search on Dewlap pigeons. I don't know a thing about them, but I do know there is such a breed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

i wanted to same the same thing Renee cuz I heard of dewlaps but not dew caps lol so I just bit my lip and hoped someone else would say it  hehe


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

hello, did you find out if its a dewlap or not? the only breed I know of that do this are called "doneks"


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sure the Diving Twisting Pigeons you are talking abt. are what Wonword said Doneks, but they are not larger than Racing Homers. Look on YouTube or goggle up Doneks & it will give you a show on YouTube of what they do. I tried to post, but couldn't figure the link. They are Very Special Acrobates to watch.... "Dewlaps" are larger than Racing Homers, but do not do this.... Happy


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Happy said:


> I'm sure the Diving Twisting Pigeons you are talking abt. are what Wonword said Doneks, but they are not larger than Racing Homers. Look on YouTube or goggle up Doneks & it will give you a show on YouTube of what they do. I tried to post, but couldn't figure the link. They are Very Special Acrobates to watch.... "Dewlaps" are larger than Racing Homers, but do not do this.... Happy


thanks Happy, thats why I was a little confused. I dont know anything about Dewlaps except that they have huge necks, but all of the doneks I have seen have been smaller then homers, just a bit bigger then rollers.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*thanks*

i'm pretty sure now that they are dewlaps, what is special about a dewlap? do they home? can i fly them if they were not raised here?


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

Dewlaps (>500 gr)are much heavier than Döneks(300gr). In size and type they ressemble more a strong long distance hammer-headed racing homer with a rather long neck and, of course, the very typical dewlap-gullet. Most common are the black- and blue whitewings with the typical white snip on the forehead and the white 'earrings'. ￼￼
￼Their diving is also very different: Dewlaps dive strait (no rotation at all) with the wings applied to the body and from much higher (>400m) than Döneks which rotate axially during diving and mostly end the diving with a fast braking spin (like an helicopter propeller). The diving speed of the Dewlaps is astonishing, good divers always escape the diving peregrine falcon. 
The problem with diving pigeons generally and Dewlaps particularily is that they need appropriate accomodations and very peculiar training methods in order to develop as performing pigeons. Many fanciers therefore give up the breed, being unable to get them in the air properly. But the fancier who can handle this pigeon ￼gets a living cultural inheritance from hundreds if not thousands of years ago, because this is the bird considered from antiquity as the messenger to the gods. 
(see picture under the thread: Dewlaps vs Döneks)
And no: you can't race them
And yes: they can easely be settled and you will fly them even where they were not raised, If you use the correct training techniques 

I am looking for an US pigeon magazine interested in publishing a ±5000 words article +photo's & illustration pertainnig to the (flying)Dewlap is all its aspects: origin, type, appearance, varieties, character, housing & accomodationds, care, flying- and diving-style, training, bibliography. 
Could someone give me a hint?


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

"Dew Caps" ? No such breed I'd have to wonder what these are if the person you got them from didn't know what they were.

Anyway Dewlaps are a flying breed, they are a diver but not a nose diver. They drop at an angle keei down wings folded back tight against the body. Just the butts of the wings out. They come down very fast with a woosh. Like jet fighters. They are a homer size bird with several types and colors. Their heads are somewhat large rounded with a flat forehead down an even plain with the beak. Under the baek is the flap of skin "the Dewlap" which gives them the interesting look. Some have a longer neck. They are interesting to watch fly with the neck and head out front. They are not an easy breed to fly. But good ones are worth the work. Not many are flown here in the US.

Post some photos of yours. then we shall know what you have.
Bill


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

can you post a pic of them that can help


----------

